

SiteInspire — web design inspiration - howells
http://www.siteinspire.com

======
aclimatt
In my brief scan, most of these designs seem to center around tasteful use of
photography; there isn't as much in the way of impressive web design.

Good photography undoubtedly improves the visual appeal of a site, but I often
find myself in a position with just layouts, text, and a few assets. Being
able to turn your basic tools into a visually appealing site is what I see as
excellent web design.

~~~
howells
I don't agree nor disagree with you. :-) A great site is only great with good
content - be it either text or images. There are plenty of sites to be found
on there where imagery is sparse but the typography is beautiful.

------
zgohr
The one thing I've always struggled with is translating design as described by
a landing page to the design of specific components; Forms, modals, and other
parts of the application. I would like to see combination screen shots of
landing pages and these components to see how the designer was able to achieve
this. Maybe beyond the scope of "inspiration," but my two cents none-the-less.

------
retlehs
It's hard to find good inspiration galleries that feature modern design and
code. Drawar's gallery (no longer around) used to be my favorite, but lately
I've mainly used Unmatched Style:

<http://unmatchedstyle.com/gallery>

------
fourstar
Also:

<http://webcreme.com>

<http://patterntap.com>

------
aviswanathan
Sometimes what helps me is poring through WP themes or frameworks to get ideas
for placement, sizing, etc. This is a great resource, though.

------
thesteg
I'm curious on a legal aspect: Do you check with the website owners before
posting?

~~~
howells
No. I'm just going on the assumption that everyone would like to see traffic
to their site, and I make it clear in the footer that all screenshots are the
copyright of their owners.

In its history (since 2009) I've had one take down request, from a
photographer who was tired of having his work ripped off so wanted to keep a
low profile.

~~~
thesteg
That's awesome. I was thinking to build a similar site focusing on purely on
eCommerce and was worried about legal aspects of this.

~~~
howells
You should go for it. Especially because finding good examples of ecomm done
well is _hard_ , so there's definitely a niche.

------
level09
do you generate the website snapshots manually or using some headless browser
or a 3rd party service ? .. just curious :)

~~~
howells
I take all the shots manually. If I were to do it automatically (maybe I will
in the future) I would use this: <http://url2png.com/> \- great results.

~~~
url2png
I'm digging this site, pm me for a coupon.

~~~
howells
Cool! (Total HN noob here - how do I PM?)

------
3stripe
I would like to create a recursive loop by submitting this site onto itself.

